# * Official SoWo '13 MKV GTG Thread *



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Post up if you're interested. 

1. PSU - R32
2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
3. sliceoflife - R32
4. TornadoR32 - R32
5. ninohale - GTI
6. mfbmike - R32
7. GaryD87 - Beetle
8. nickbeezy
9. sixteen10
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit
16. Scraped_Up - GTI
17. MKV_Fresh - GTI 
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

2. Rabbitlvr- 2009 Rabbit wait up for me if we do a cruise :laugh:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

In.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

IN


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

You know I'll be there  

w/ the lady too.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

In.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

MKV is gone..but I'll be there!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

In


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for all of the replies guys.

I'll update this bad boy later tonight.


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

In for sure with the wife


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

sixteen10 said:


> In for sure with the wife


Drive that 4 door over


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

ninohale said:


> Drive that 4 door over


I'll have to leave tomorrow


----------



## johnyleea (Oct 28, 2010)

Ill be their


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

sixteen10 said:


> I'll have to leave tomorrow


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

We'll be there. Either in mine or the wifes :thumbup:


----------



## Keith07GTI (Nov 15, 2011)

In with my GTI.


----------



## fredgsanford (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm in...hopefully I actually remember this time.


----------



## MrKevkevL (Nov 6, 2009)

1. PSU - R32
2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
3. sliceoflife - R32
4. TornadoR32 - R32
5. ninohale - GTI 
6. mfbmike - R32
7. GaryD87 
8. nickbeezy
9. sixteen10
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lmao. Update that with "Beetle" hahahaha


----------



## jseeley1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in derreeee

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

MrKevkevL said:


> 1. PSU - R32
> 2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
> 3. sliceoflife - R32
> 4. TornadoR32 - R32
> ...


Thanks mane.


----------



## njdubstar (Nov 1, 2010)

if i bring mine i'm game


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

IN

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll be there, plus a few other Canadians for sure!! :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

PSU said:


> Post up if you're interested.
> 
> 1. PSU - R32
> 2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
> ...


added myself


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

1. PSU - R32
2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
3. sliceoflife - R32
4. TornadoR32 - R32
5. ninohale - GTI 
6. mfbmike - R32
7. GaryD87 - Beetle
8. nickbeezy
9. sixteen10
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit
16. Thygreyt- Jetta- Fred
17. GTACanuck - Rabbit


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be there :wave:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

why don't I live further south?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

KyleCrish said:


> why don't I live further south?


Come anyway man. It's worth it.


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm in for this. Mkvi gti


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

PSU said:


> Come anyway man. It's worth it.


I went last year, it's definitely worth it. It's just a lot of time out of school and work, and then money and miles on the car...


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

KyleCrish said:


> I went last year, it's definitely worth it. It's just a lot of time out of school and work, and then money and miles on the car...


Cars are meant to be driven though.. I'm taking time off from school as well to make it. Definitely excited for this.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kueckerdj09 said:


> Cars are meant to be driven though.. I'm taking time off from school as well to make it. Definitely excited for this.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Trust me, my car gets driven  h2o twice now, sowo once, plenty of CT and MA shows, and it's daily driven year round in NH. I'm not counting it out. I just have to weigh out my options. New wheels are being powdercoated right now, and the new coilovers went on yesterday. Those two things alone make me want to do the drive.

This is my drive :/
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=nebra...a=X&ei=8LEiUYeVG4S10QHny4DgCA&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

KyleCrish said:


> Trust me, my car gets driven  h2o twice now, sowo once, plenty of CT and MA shows, and it's daily driven year round in NH. I'm not counting it out. I just have to weigh out my options. New wheels are being powdercoated right now, and the new coilovers went on yesterday. Those two things alone make me want to do the drive.
> 
> This is my drive :/
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=nebra...a=X&ei=8LEiUYeVG4S10QHny4DgCA&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg


:thumbup:
We've got 5-6 cars going down from northern NH, central VT rolling down. i'm sure we've all crossed paths before at dustoff, staggered, brokedown, etc.

I'd be interested in the gtg. 

fyi, the map link says nebraska?


----------



## AndrewShutter (Jun 23, 2012)

1. PSU - R32
2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
3. sliceoflife - R32
4. TornadoR32 - R32
5. ninohale - GTI 
6. mfbmike - R32
7. GaryD87 - Beetle
8. nickbeezy
9. sixteen10
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit
16. Thygreyt- Jetta- Fred
17. GTACanuck - Rabbit
18. AndrewShutter - Jetta


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

apollosfury said:


> :thumbup:
> We've got 5-6 cars going down from northern NH, central VT rolling down. i'm sure we've all crossed paths before at dustoff, staggered, brokedown, etc.
> 
> I'd be interested in the gtg.
> ...


woops, i was searching what the drive was like from nebraska to georgia, figured it was similar from NH. Since the other guy who was posting is from NE. I'm coming from Portsmouth, NH.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AndrewShutter said:


> 1. PSU - R32
> 2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
> 3. sliceoflife - R32
> 4. TornadoR32 - R32
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

1. PSU - R32
2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
3. sliceoflife - R32
4. TornadoR32 - R32
5. ninohale - GTI 
6. mfbmike - R32
7. GaryD87 - Beetle
8. nickbeezy
9. sixteen10
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit
16. Thygreyt- Jetta- Fred
17. GTACanuck - Rabbit
18. AndrewShutter - Jetta
19. kueckerdj09 - Jetta


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

oops wrong thread


----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

1. PSU - R32
2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
3. sliceoflife - R32
4. TornadoR32 - R32
5. ninohale - GTI 
6. mfbmike - R32
7. GaryD87 - Beetle
8. nickbeezy
9. sixteen10
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit
16. Thygreyt- Jetta- Fred
17. GTACanuck - Rabbit
18. AndrewShutter - Jetta
19. kueckerdj09 - Jetta
20. Adam-96 - GTI


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

1. PSU - R32
2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
3. sliceoflife - R32
4. TornadoR32 - R32
5. ninohale - GTI 
6. mfbmike - R32
7. GaryD87 - Beetle
8. nickbeezy
9. sixteen10
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit
16. Thygreyt- Jetta- Fred
17. GTACanuck - Rabbit
18. AndrewShutter - Jetta
19. kueckerdj09 - Jetta
20. Adam-96 - GTI
21. apollosfury - GTI


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

count me in


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

So it looks like I'll be going. My sister booked a cabin with a few others and the date is after graduation. No school will be missed and the price will be cheap (other than gas). Still looking for a co-pilot to split gas with.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

KyleCrish said:


> So it looks like I'll be going. My sister booked a cabin with a few others and the date is after graduation. No school will be missed and the price will be cheap (other than gas). Still looking for a co-pilot to split gas with.


Good to hear. I still need to get a room. 

May just stay out of town and drive in everyday.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

PSU said:


> Good to hear. I still need to get a room.
> 
> May just stay out of town and drive in everyday.


I may have a bed left in my cottage ...awesome place and super cheap! Located on the little road across the main drag from Helendorf. PM if you are interested and I can find out if the last guy is in or out!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Count me in of course....bringing the MKAwesome. Cant wait! Where and what time and day will the MKV meet be?


----------



## mkvgtiiiii (Nov 10, 2011)

Ill be there with the poop


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I wanna say hiiiii to all my MK5 frans. :wave: :heart:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I wanna say hiiiii to all my MK5 frans. :wave: :heart:


:wave:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> I wanna say hiiiii to all my MK5 frans. :wave: :heart:


Mah Dooo :wave: :heart: :beer:


----------



## luisg (Oct 12, 2005)

In :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Still waiting on parts to fix the MKV... Oh, and my wheels getting here would be nice.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like we're taking the rabbit down this year again. See everyone there :thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> :wave:





ninohale said:


> Mah Dooo :wave: :heart: :beer:


brewskies with the broskies. :thumbup:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> brewskies with the broskies. :thumbup:


I think I'm loading up on Tucher. 

:beer::beer:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

some mk5's from last year.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SoWoH by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


SoWoB by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


SoWoA by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


Av5 by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


Av by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

in! apizzaparty -gli cup


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

seems like so long ago. lol.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

mfbmike said:


> seems like so long ago. lol.


I was thinking that as I posted those pictures.


----------



## The Gerb (Mar 7, 2012)

oops wrong thread


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm in, in my nice little rabbit. My brother should be there too, in his gti


----------



## RichScottardson (Jul 28, 2011)

IN :thumbup: Jetta


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

PSU- We doing this at the same spot as last year?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> I think I'm loading up on Tucher.
> 
> :beer::beer:


Oh you fancy? I'm thinking of switching it up from Hoegaarden this year. We should do a beer run the before we both leave.


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Oh you fancy? I'm thinking of switching it up from Hoegaarden this year. We should do a beer run the before we both leave.


I see Fuzzy Navel's in your not too distant future :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

20rabbit08 said:


> PSU- We doing this at the same spot as last year?


Quality Inn?

There or Subway.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

no more mk5  but i may swing by to check the cars out


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

PSU said:


> Quality Inn?
> 
> There or Subway.


That Subway has a decent size parking lot :beer:



f_399 said:


> no more mk5  but i may swing by to check the cars out


:wave: I'd love the see the GLI


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

ninohale said:


> I see Fuzzy Navel's in your not too distant future :beer:


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Squirrel Nuts said:


> Oh you fancy? I'm thinking of switching it up from Hoegaarden this year. We should do a beer run the before we both leave.


 Total Wine by the Falls? I gotta load up before WiTW and SoWo. That place has everyyyyyyyyyyyyyything. 

Hoegaarden is yummy. If you like that, you'd also like Ommegang White and Wittekerke. Both are :thumbup::thumbup: as ****. 

Thinking I need to stay away from Irish Car Bombs this year. Those put me on my ass last year and had me laid the **** out. lol. 



PSU said:


> Quality Inn?
> 
> There or Subway.


 Subway. :thumbup::thumbup: 



ninohale said:


> That Subway has a decent size parking lot :beer:


 And footlongs. Bitches love footlongs.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

mfbmike said:


> And footlongs. Bitches love footlongs.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

mfbmike said:


> Total Wine by the Falls? I gotta load up before WiTW and SoWo. That place has everyyyyyyyyyyyyyything.
> 
> Hoegaarden is yummy. If you like that, you'd also like Ommegang White and Wittekerke. Both are :thumbup::thumbup: as ****.
> 
> Thinking I need to stay away from Irish Car Bombs this year. Those put me on my ass last year and had me laid the **** out. lol.


 DOWN. Let's do it.


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

PSU said:


>


  



Squirrel Nuts said:


> DOWN. Let's do it.


 In. We'll set it up as SoWo draws nearer.


----------



## Scraped_Up (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm down for this !


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

mfbmike said:


> Thinking I need to stay away from Irish Car Bombs this year. Those put me on my ass last year and had me laid the **** out. lol.


 
ORLY....I thought it was the right cross from your wife. 

























mfbmike said:


> And footlongs. Bitches love footlongs.













Final preparations underway


----------



## fatboyvw (Sep 27, 2009)

Sign me up :thumbup:


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll come by with my pile :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

May have to ride down on the Omanyts and carry the CCWs on the rack, but we will see.

The rear wheels weren't agreeing with the quarter panels but the Louisville seems to have taken care of it for now.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll have this addition problem figured out by then... 










+


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ Where did your wheels go?


----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

The parking lot at the indoor go kart track is huge. That's where the mk3 meet was last year.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Adam-96 said:


> The parking lot at the indoor go kart track is huge. That's where the mk3 meet was last year.


 They cool with us "loitering"?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

PSU said:


> ^ Where did your wheels go?


 Wheels and air are gone. Just lost interest. I've been missing my VR6 turbo, so I decided to focus on going fast for this year.


----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

PSU said:


> They cool with us "loitering"?


 It worked out fine last year. Run by a little old man. I'm sure if we brought him some business he would be even happier about it.


----------



## MKV_Fresh (Oct 26, 2009)

in derre like swim werre -GTI


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

ALRDesign said:


> Wheels and air are gone. Just lost interest. I've been missing my VR6 turbo, so I decided to focus on going fast for this year.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Go cart's and MKV's? Okay, I'm down


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kueckerdj09 said:


> Go cart's and MKV's? Okay, I'm down


 F yeah. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Good to see that this is still going strong!


----------



## Scraped_Up (Jun 1, 2012)

1. PSU - R32
2. Rabbitlvr- Rabbit
3. sliceoflife - R32
4. TornadoR32 - R32
5. ninohale - GTI 
6. mfbmike - R32
7. GaryD87 - Beetle
8. nickbeezy
9. sixteen10
10. johnyleea - R32
11. 20rabbit08 - Rabbit
12. Keith07GTI - GTI
13. fredgsanford - R32
14. OVRWRKD - GTI
15. mrkevkevl - Rabbit
16. Scraped_Up - GTI
17. MKV_Fresh - GTI


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd be down for go karts, nothing says togetherness like crashing into each other


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Andy P said:


> Good to see that this is still going strong!


Yessir. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Should update the initial post with the additional committed members :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kueckerdj09 said:


> Should update the initial post with the additional committed members :thumbup:


I'll do it tonight buddy.


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Are MK6 kids allowed to partake in the Go-Kart festivities?


----------



## irishtim (Oct 28, 2011)

I shall be in attendance to this gathering of not-so-late-model, passenger accommodating, motorized, oil based fuel consuming vehicles. At the most joyous event aptly named SoWo.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

PSU i forget which thread it was in, i just tried looking it up, but somewhere i saw you say what you used to make your tire letters white, can you share that with me? :thumbup::beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thagodeus said:


> PSU i forget which thread it was in, i just tried looking it up, but somewhere i saw you say what you used to make your tire letters white, can you share that with me? :thumbup::beer:


I just used a regular paint pen but it doesn't last long.

I'd buy some tire paint pens on eBay.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

If anyone is interested in some Super rare OEM goodness, I happen to be selling these seats atm, and can arrange to bring them to SoWo for a buyer if needed ...incase anyone is interested! :beer::beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...1-SET-MADE-EVER-BY-VW&p=81405611#post81405611










**I can take more and detailed pics of seats for potential buyers!


----------



## Kmonstermash (Sep 30, 2009)

im in for this.


----------



## AWPower (Apr 27, 2005)

Count me in.

Where's it going to take place?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

AWPower said:


> Count me in.
> 
> Where's it going to take place?


+1 I'm making a master list of all the events locations and times and would like to add this up.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Bsaint said:


> +1 I'm making a master list of all the events locations and times and would like to add this up.


Give me a day and I'll make it official.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

PSU said:


> Give me a day and I'll make it official.


Sounds good, Just looking at what I've put down so far the busy time and day is between 5-7pm on Friday there are about 3 or 4 different meets going on. 

at 7pm would be a good time, an hour before the lowdown showdown.

just my .02


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ill be there with my bucket!:beer:


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Ill be there.


----------



## Falut (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll be there fo sho


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm in!!


----------



## irishtim (Oct 28, 2011)

We have a location yet?


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

irishtim said:


> We have a location yet?


 +1 PSU? 

I uploaded an quick recap of the meets in my thread.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Bsaint said:


> +1 PSU?
> 
> I uploaded an quick recap of the meets in my thread.


 Location and time? Pref Saturday.


----------



## Falut (Aug 19, 2011)

Ripdubski said:


> Location and time? Pref Saturday.


 It will probably be Friday.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Friday will most likely work the best.


----------



## irishtim (Oct 28, 2011)

Any day that ends in "y" and as long as I have something in my hand that rhymes with ear or quicker


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

irishtim said:


> Any day that ends in "y" and as long as I have something in my hand that rhymes with ear or quicker


 Lmao. 

I'm shooting for Friday @ 6:30 PM guys. Roll in early if you can. If not, 7-8 will suffice. 

Three options for venue:

1) Subway
2) Quality Inn
3) The Go-Kart place


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

In


----------



## Falut (Aug 19, 2011)

Where is the go-kart place? I think it would be best to have it somewhere near the middle of town. And I doubt they would allow alcohol at the go-kart place


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

PSU said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I'm shooting for Friday @ 6:30 PM guys. Roll in early if you can. If not, 7-8 will suffice.
> 
> ...


 Subway and go-kart place aren't near big enough. Quality is where its always been. Jus' sayin'. 



Count RSMark5 in. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That Subway parking lot is bigger than the Quality Inn's parking lot. :sly:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Subway is large.

Edit post 1, add everyone!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgsapc (Dec 17, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Subway is large.
> 
> Edit post 1, add everyone!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


 Maybe in total area, but quality has far more legal parking spaces and grills to cook out on (which we've done in all the years past) as well as the management is totally cool with it the meet. opcorn:


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

voted dubway eat fresh


----------



## MKV_Fresh (Oct 26, 2009)

subway sounds good to me


----------



## Adam-96 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks like there will be a last minute influx of mk5's into the main grounds on friday night


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Adam-96 said:


> Looks like there will be a last minute influx of mk5's into the main grounds on friday night


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

For everyone:

We will start at Subway at 6:30. If you guys want, we can roll as a group to Quality Inn to grill and what not. 

Play it by ear.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

PSU said:


> For everyone:
> 
> We will start at Subway at 6:30. If you guys want, we can roll as a group to Quality Inn to grill and what not.
> 
> Play it by ear.


 And poof im out...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Ripdubski said:


> And poof im out...


 ?


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sign me up! 
Will-MKV R32


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

germanbycar said:


> Sign me up!
> Will-MKV R32


 eace:


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

PSU said:


> ?


 
Wont be there friday.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

I'll be there 
Drew 
Smurf


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> I'll be there
> Drew
> Smurf


 :wave:


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Im in, and so is MArc, if you allow any mkvi kids lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

giusep4 said:


> Im in, and so is MArc, if you allow any mkvi kids lol


 Mmmm bby. I didn't know you still posted. I guess Marc can come. :heart:


----------



## VDUB_TDI (Apr 24, 2008)

Count me in with a gli


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ill be there!


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

We gotta be on the grounds by 10pm?


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

PSU said:


> Mmmm bby. I didn't know you still posted. I guess Marc can come. :heart:


 I'm on golf Mkv more than this but still rare that I'm on


----------



## move4mydub (May 3, 2010)

I'll be going. 2.0T Jetta :wave:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

giusep4 said:


> I'm on golf Mkv more than this but still rare that I'm on


That site is still around? Lol.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

take me off the list...going to be pulling the transmission out of my car tomorrow and i will be waiting for the replacement parts to arrive in the mail. :thumbdown: sucks...maybe my MKV will make it next year.
Ill be riding around shotgun with cloudvi, so i will still try to make the meet


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Seems like I'm good to go. See you guys next week! :thumbup:

http://s242.photobucket.com/user/dwtuning/media/20130506_001434_zps36e88b08.mp4.html


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

If someone can get me a design by the weekend ill cut stickers for the meet to hand out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

guilford32 said:


> If someone can get me a design by the weekend ill cut stickers for the meet to hand out.


Kind of hard to portray my vision through words, but how about the outline of a MK5 grill with a red stripe?


----------



## NAYLOR (Apr 18, 2008)

At least a couple of us from Mk512 in Austin, Texas are coming up again this year. This time I'm going to make the MkV meet.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

PSU said:


> Kind of hard to portray my vision through words, but how about the outline of a MK5 grill with a red stripe?



like that?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kueckerdj09 said:


> like that?


Yessir! That but without the emblem or honey comb.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

PSU said:


> Yessir! That but without the emblem or honey comb.


I'm sure someone with graphic design skills could take that and run with it in a weeks time.


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

I leave Wednesday, I am gonna try and work on something tonight and this weekend if I have time beteeen orders and cut something with the colors I am not using. :thumbup:


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Also if anyone wants some stuff cut to buy shoot me an email to [email protected]


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

In for this if I bring my GTI


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

chadk said:


> In for this if I bring my GTI


Can you shrink all the cars?


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

I see what you did there.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll be there!!:beer:


----------



## irishtim (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm out.... Had to cancel the trip last minute.....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

kueckerdj09 said:


> I see what you did there.


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

tl;dr blah blah 

somebody google map where this meet will take place, and time please. thanks!


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

PSU said:


> Can you shrink all the cars?


I'll bring my lap top 

When and where is this GTG?


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

chadk said:


> I'll bring my lap top
> 
> When and where is this GTG?


Subway parking lot which is easy to find... When you get into Helen it's on your left just past the BP.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

ninohale said:


> Subway parking lot which is easy to find... When you get into Helen it's on your left just past the BP.


Time and day? Might try and stop by...

Nevermind, saw the overall SOWO meets thread....

-j


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

chadk said:


> I'll bring my lap top
> 
> When and where is this GTG?


My man. 

Subway. 

Friday. 

1830 hrs.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Time and day? Might try and stop by...
> 
> Nevermind, saw the overall SOWO meets thread....
> 
> -j


You should stop by!


----------



## chadk (Nov 10, 2011)

PSU said:


> My man.
> 
> Subway.
> 
> ...


I'm there :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

chadk said:


> I'm there :beer:


My man.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

PSU said:


> You should stop by!


That's the plan. Should have SuperBeetle in tow....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> That's the plan. Should have SuperBeetle in tow....


Can't wait to see it and thanks for making an appearance, sir.


----------



## OEM+ sluts (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll be there. :heart:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

OEM+ sluts said:


> I'll be there. :heart:


:wave:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

I'm in. 06' GLI Kegerator/SF4 arcade cabinet on wheels.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

SmithersSP said:


> I'm in. 06' GLI Kegerator/SF4 arcade cabinet on wheels.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

yup i might have to come to this! see you guys soon! :beer::thumbup:

hey whats the details... time place and day?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Subway.

Friday.

6:30 PM.*


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks P!


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

PSU said:


> *Subway.
> 
> Friday.
> 
> 6:30 PM.*


Going to hopefully cruise straight from ohio right in to this GTG. Hope all goes according to plan. :beer:


----------



## FerVR6 (Aug 22, 2002)

One more ! See you there..


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

See you all there.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Is anything else going on today? I've been in town since last night. I'm not a big partier so I'm looking for other stuff to do.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

KyleCrish said:


> Is anything else going on today? I've been in town since last night. I'm not a big partier so I'm looking for other stuff to do.


I'm headed up to the Dragon shortly. Not sure it I'll be back in time for the GTG though.


----------



## s13meecrob (Apr 3, 2009)

Almost forgot ill be there aswell


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

Switching the location to subway, is kinda dumb...


Should've left it at It's original location.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

09vdubgti said:


> Switching the location to subway, is kinda dumb...
> 
> 
> Should've left it at It's original location.


Ok.


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a ko4 off my golf r with me. Low miles 1k


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Was there met a few of you guys and were really cool. Nice rides!!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AKdub914 said:


> Was there met a few of you guys and were really cool. Nice rides!!


I don't think we got to meet.


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

sadly no we didnt but there are more shows.. prob can go grab a beer somewhere at one:beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AKdub914 said:


> sadly no we didnt but there are more shows.. prob can go grab a beer somewhere at one:beer:


For sure. Do you have my #?


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

No man but ill pm you


----------

